# Injecting chest muscles...



## AddingSize (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey,

Can anyone help me out here. I want to inject into my chest as my legs are now overloaded from pinning them too often, and I cant do butt injections as cant turn around well enough! Have tried twice before and f&*ked them both up and promised myself I would not try butt injs again.

So I am strongly considering injecting my pecs. I wanted to ask guys with any experience of doing this, where is best to inject the chest. Do you quadrant it up like other muscles groups and choose a specific quadrant. Also are there any additional considerations/dangers that I need to be aware of when using this injection route.

Am pinning EOD at present and really do need to open up new injection sites because as I say, my legs really need a rest. So any help will help me not to look like a nana when walking :laugh:

Respect :beer:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

have you thought about delts? they are usually the next step after glutes and quads


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

alternate quads and ****, thats four sites, surely thats enough!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just learn to do your glutes mate they are they are the best site... sit down on a towel on your bed and do it, its not hard trust me


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

delts are good mate, look into doing them. wouldnt wanna do chest personally. ive been looking at new sites and just started doing bi's. actually pretty easy...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pecs are my second fave site after quads - they are an easy 2 handed jab which as far as I'm concerned is the only way to control and aspirate properly.

can't do a 2 handed delt jab, can anyone?

I go for the thickest part of the pec, a couple of inches above the nipple and towards the sternum an inch or so from that. I go all the way in bar a few mm's with a 1" orange pin at 90 degrees to the skin.

I don't shoot more than 1.5 ml of oil.

It's a very easy safe, painless jab


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive pinned the chest using a blue 1 1/4 how did u find the oil going through an orange 1"?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> ive pinned the chest using a blue 1 1/4 how did u find the oil going through an orange 1"?


it ok with a 3 ml barrel which I normally use but I recently put in an few amps of Testoviron which is a very thick oil (not all at the same time) with a 5 ml barrel and orange and it's a long slow jab ending in a white sore plunger finger...


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

what size needles do u guys use for bicep jabs?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

TBH I do tri's / Glutes / Quads / Delts and have never bothered with Pecs..

Must have watched pulp fiction too many times.

May give it a go tonight


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

In pecs it's best not to go in at 90º to the skin.

Go in an inch at about 45º so the pin tip ends up in the thickest part of the muscle and not near the rib-cage.

Each pec will easily take 3-5 ml slowly.

Massage well after.


----------



## AddingSize (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys... much appreciated. :thumb:

Thanks for the advice about using delts but want to stick to chest because like Uriel says it is impossible to hold the syringe firmly and aspirate correctly, and I am a keen aspirator. 

Will try pecs tomorrow. Wish me well and cheers again :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah pecs are a very easy jab.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ooog to me intrested lol, whats pip like in chest, any high risk areas to avoid etc?


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

the pip i had just felt like pretty bad doms like if i had trained chest the previous day


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Just did pecs for the 1st time. Split the barrel 1.25ml between both pecs to open up the sites. Didn't want to load 2.5ml straight in one side.

Did it Prodivers way of in inch up from nipple, 3/4inch towards the middle, and pin in at a 45deg angle pointing to the outside.

Nice. Freaked me out a bit as i usually do glutes, so watching the pin slowly slide in made my stomach go a bit. Massaged for 5mins a side. Very slight doms feeling, no pain at all.

I'll be doing pecs from now on. might get a bit of site swelling and i'd rather have swollen pecs than a swollen ar$e.


----------



## Musclemike90 (Mar 23, 2017)

So as long as its the somewhat upper inner quadrant of the pec going in an inch won't be a problem at all?


----------

